# hyatt and a pending  ii exchange



## stacylee (May 26, 2012)

So hopefully someone can shed some light on this for me.  I've exchanged the last 3 years my hyatt through ii no problem, i usually move the points to EEE and find something.

This time i did a request first, for a 1 bedroom or 2 bedroom unit- i did this a couple days ago.

Today i got a call from hyatt ii desk saying they needed my cc information so that they could charge my dues in case a match is found.  I told her that was fine i wanted to pay only when a match was found.  Now i logged into my hyatt account and 1300 points are gone.  They are not in EEE either simply gone.  There is no exchange posted on II, and i dont know why they would take 1300 when my request was for either a 1 bedroom or a 2 bedroom (870 or 1300 points).

My credit card has not been charged, and of course hyatt is now closed- probably until Tuesday.  What am i missing here?  Shouldnt the points be in EEE?  It was an 1880 point week so the balance of the points are still there.

I would appreciate any hep!!


----------



## suzannesimon (May 26, 2012)

I just experienced the same thing.  This is the first time i've tried to trade my Hyatt so I thought this was the way it was supposed to work.  I haven't gotten my cc bill to see if they charged me for the maintenance fee yet.  No trade has gone through yet either.


----------



## bdh (May 26, 2012)

When an II exchange request is made, the HRC points "disappear" immediately from the HRC/II account.  If the request first exchange is never filled, the points will be returned to the II account.

The exchange fee is the same scenario, the fee is paid when the request is made and is refunded if the exchange does not come thru.


----------



## stacylee (May 26, 2012)

bdh said:


> When an II exchange request is made, the HRC points "disappear" immediately from the HRC/II account.  If the request first exchange is never filled, the points will be returned to the II account.
> 
> The exchange fee is the same scenario, the fee is paid when the request is made and is refunded if the exchange does not come thru.



So if i were to cancel the search, the points return to hyatt? (you say returned to the ii account? Where do they return in Hyatt- back to cup or now EEE? ) I have never gone the "request first" route before- How non-transparent.  I know the 149 booking fee would get returned but I'm more concerned with the points.

Thanks!


----------



## Kal (May 26, 2012)

Once points are transferred into Interval they remain in Interval and CAN NOT be returned to your HRC CUP account.  If an Interval request is not confirmed you can use your Interval points for any Interval reservation that works.


----------



## stacylee (May 26, 2012)

Kal said:


> Once points are transferred into Interval they remain in Interval and CAN NOT be returned to your HRC CUP account.  If an Interval request is not confirmed you can use your Interval points for any Interval reservation that works.



So whats the point of doing request first if youve lost your points on the hyatt side no matter what?


----------



## Kal (May 27, 2012)

There are two options for using Interval.  The first allows points to be drawn from your CUP account when you make a request.  If the request is not filled, the points return to the Hyatt account.  However, this option has a narrow time window where the reservation can only be for 1 year out (or when the CUP points move to LCUP).

The second option is the physical transfer of points to Interval.  This option does not allow points to be returned to the Hyatt account.  However, it allows two years from the end of CUP for the reservation.

Since Option 1 is not so friendly, I tend to see option 2 as the most favorable.  The user has greater flexibility given the routine challenges with Interval bookings.


----------



## DAman (May 27, 2012)

*EEE Question*

If EEE points expire, for example, on July 30, 2013, does the travel have to be complete by that date or does the reservation just have to be made?

I have that situation with a unit I recently purchased with 1880 EEE points that were transferred to me.

DAman


----------



## stacylee (May 27, 2012)

Kal said:


> There are two options for using Interval.  The first allows points to be drawn from your CUP account when you make a request.  If the request is not filled, the points return to the Hyatt account.  However, this option has a narrow time window where the reservation can only be for 1 year out (or when the CUP points move to LCUP).
> 
> The second option is the physical transfer of points to Interval.  This option does not allow points to be returned to the Hyatt account.  However, it allows two years from the end of CUP for the reservation.
> 
> Since Option 1 is not so friendly, I tend to see option 2 as the most favorable.  The user has greater flexibility given the routine challenges with Interval bookings.



Thank you - I confirmed with them today that the points are internally "on hold" at hyatt and have not gone to ii.  If i cancel the ii request the points will show back up at hyatt.  I agree it limits my search capabilities but this year that is ok.  It would have been nice to see the points somewhere on the hyatt  account screen but know i have a good understanding of where they "are"
Thank you!


----------



## Kal (May 27, 2012)

DAman said:


> If EEE points expire, for example, on July 30, 2013, does the travel have to be complete by that date or does the reservation just have to be made?
> 
> I have that situation with a unit I recently purchased with 1880 EEE points that were transferred to me.
> 
> DAman


 
The HRC rule reads as follows:

_"...the Club Member must utilize the external exchange before the expiration of the Extended External Exchange Period."_

The key word "utilize" tells me the stay must commence before the EEE points expire.​​​​​


----------



## DAman (May 27, 2012)

*EEE Question*

Kal- Thanks.  That's what I suspected. I would have liked to figure out a way to get a little more time on them. But it's a good problem to have.

DAman


----------



## suzannesimon (May 28, 2012)

So how do I deposit my points to Ii?  It is only giving me the choice to Request first when I really want to make a deposit and get the 3 year window.  I thought I had deposited my points


----------



## bdh (May 28, 2012)

suzannesimon said:


> So how do I deposit my points to Ii?  It is only giving me the choice to Request first when I really want to make a deposit and get the 3 year window.  I thought I had deposited my points



You can convert HRC points to II during the HRPP or CUP period - to convert HRC points to the II EEE program, the conversion has to take place a minimum of 4 months prior to the checked in date of your deeded week. 

Check the date on when you think you put the points into II?


----------



## Kal (May 28, 2012)

suzannesimon said:


> So how do I deposit my points to Ii? It is only giving me the choice to Request first when I really want to make a deposit and get the 3 year window. I thought I had deposited my points


 
The "Request First" approach is like trying to get to second base without risking your position on first base.  So if you just want to go directly to second base (and more) just call Hyatt and they will take care of you.


----------

